# productivity for Anesthesia Coding



## PRM (Jun 28, 2011)

Can anyone give me an idea of what your average coding productivity is per hour for anesthesia cases.?


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi,
I think the average records per hour is 30-32 charts(ASA +cpt code+icd-9), not for the pain management cases.
Hope it helps..

Nalini CPC


----------



## rkris1781 (Aug 27, 2014)

Even I have done 604 charts in a day (i.e, 75 chart per day)....It depends upon the software that you are coding and there should not be any demo or billing work.

I would recommend 30 per hour.


Radhakrishnan A, BPT, CPC, CPC-H, CPC-P, CIRCC, CANPC, CASCC
ICD-10 CM Certified Coder


----------



## dr.dorwin (Aug 27, 2014)

I agree Nalini and Radhakrishnan's statement. 

But Now a days, Our clients are expecting to code 40-45 charts(patients) per hour including all kind of PQRS measures. Measure #193(Temperature Measure), Measure #30(Antibiotic) and Measure #76(Central venous).

My personal Opinion is, any anesthesia coder can do 40-45 per hour. Even i can do 60 per hour including all PQRS measures. But Quality part will get affected.

Average of 30 per hour can be done with good quality.

Will you agree this?

Dorwin D, BPT, CPC, CPC-H, CANPC
Certified ICD-10cm Coder.
7+ years experience in Anesthesia coding.


----------



## baskarsiva (Aug 27, 2014)

*Anesthsia per hour*

I have been in anesthesia for 5+years. For my suggestion for this anesthesia per hour is 20-25 
Since we have to enter ICD, CPT / ASA Cross,  physical status, modifiers, flat fee procedure and three PQRS measures like #30, #76, #193 so it will take time. And all the charts are not same some charts we need to google them and analyze them..!!

If 20-25 per hour then quality will be good...!! 




Baskar Sivaprakasam BPT , CPC , CANPC


----------



## Udhaya (Aug 28, 2014)

*anesthesia per hour*

Hi   if it is an easy charts like endoscopy procedures we can do 50 and if it is tough charts we can able to do only 25 

on the whole we can do as a n average of 30-32  charts per hour

Udhayakumari BPT ,CPC,CPC-H
ICD-10 Certified coder

8+ YEARS of experience in anesthesia


----------



## lily_v1@yahoo.com (Nov 13, 2014)

*Anesthesia Coding Question*

Hi my clinic is new to anesthesia coding and my question is Can we bill for the anesthesia drug itself if the anesthesiologist or CRNA did not do the injection itself. Procedure code for surgery use was 20600 can we bill an additional anesthesia code or is anesthesia bundled in this procedure. My doctor wants to bill for anesthesia drug itself is this possible?


----------



## danachock (Nov 17, 2014)

*Anesthesia Time Average*

Hi, 
On average I code about 40 charts in 2 hours. That would be for entering everything into anesthesia charge entry which includes assigning the diagnosis code and the procedure code and also reconciling batches and sending them out the door. However, dealing with any deficiencies would be "extra".
Thanks,
Dana Chock, CPC, CCA, CANPC, CHONC, CPMA
Anesthesia, Pathology and Laboratory coder


----------



## Ninememo (Apr 21, 2015)

*Question*

Are you reviewing the operative notes before you code the charts or are you relying on the anesthesia record's description of the operation?  We are working with the EPIC system and it takes several minutes to access the operative note and the anesthesia records.  You may be leaving money on the table if you do not review the operative report.


----------



## cmacpc (Apr 22, 2015)

I agree that it depends on the software you are using.  Also I have a question when you say you are doing x per hour per day is that reviewing the op report, preop, post op CRNA modifiers, etc or checking times on anesthesia records, sending back for any errors ( ie:anesthesia record) or only adding the anesthesia code and DX.   I have to code off the operative report pull it off the the system review the preop, post op, make sure all seven steps are followed, etc, concurrency, modifiers, check for errors.  And the send backs for corrections to the anesthesia group for correction/or addendums well that is another issue all by itself that needs to be resolved.  Just wondering if anyone else may have the same problems and how they have resolved them?

Thanks,
RS


----------

